# Strafanzeige bzgl. Betrug?



## mazek (9 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß garnicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich frage einfach mal.
Ich suche eine Mustervorlage für einen kollegen (Hört sich wie immer doof an ist aber wirklich so.).
Der Sucht eine Mustervorlage für eine Strafanzeige bzgl. Betrug.
Seine ex-freundin hat sich Geld von Ihm geliehen und Zahlt dies nun nicht mehr zurück.
Wir würden daher gerne strafanzeige stellen aber ich weiß garnicht an wen ich mich wenden muss die Polizei sagt ich brauch kein musterschreiben sondern kann einfach lostippen.


----------



## Heiko (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Strafanzeige bzgl. Betrug?*

Da hat die Polizei auch Recht.

Idealerweise gehst Du zum nächsten Polizeirevier. Dort macht der Beamte dann eine Vernehmung und fragt alles, was da rein muß. Und: alle notwendigen und vorhandenen Unterlagen mitnehmen!


----------



## mazek (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Strafanzeige bzgl. Betrug?*

Ja, dass ist korrekt.
Aber ehrlich gesagt wissen wir garnicht was wir dort reinschreiben sollen  :wall:


----------



## Heiko (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Strafanzeige bzgl. Betrug?*

Du brauchst nix zu schreiben. Das schreibt der Beamte. Und es ist seine Aufgabe, die richtigen Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## mazek (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Strafanzeige bzgl. Betrug?*

Was fragt dieser in der Regel ?


----------



## Heiko (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Strafanzeige bzgl. Betrug?*

Das, was er wissen muß, um in Deinem konkreten Fall ermitteln zu können.


----------

